# ITV This Morning - 26th Feb



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Lord Robert Winston and Zita West will be on This Morning next Tuesday answering fertility questions.  I think if you go on the This Morning website, it will tell you how to ask your question.


Apologies if I have posted this in the wrong place.


----------



## ruby5 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds interesting! Will look out for that, thanks for sharing x


----------



## amy33 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, heard them talk about it on This Morning earlier today but didn't know what day it was, thanks


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Ohh! Robert Winston! Love that man! Even more than my teenage love affair with Dr Karl Kennedy!


----------



## amy33 (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh my god Hoppity thought I was the only one who had a crush on Dr Karl K!! Soooo glad it wasnt just me!


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

haha

<<<founding member of the Dr Karl Kennedy Appreciation Society


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Apparently next week is 'Fertility Week' on this morning. Should be interesting... as long as it doesn't make me cross and shout at the tele like a lot of these programmes/articles on IF do....  !!


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Yes, starting today this week is 'Fertility Week' so tomorrow is Sir Robert Winston and Zita West, not sure what's on Weds, Thursday they're discussing the fact that prisoners might be awarded IVF on the NHS. 

GGx


----------

